# Bottles found in Chicago



## jane6564 (Sep 20, 2012)

My husband was running a dump truck in Chicago and found several bottles mixed in with the dirt. He brought some home, and here I am. I am not really bottle savvy, so am hoping someone here can help. One bottle in particular has me quite curious, and I've added a pic to help out. It doesn't have any embossing at all, but the bottom is quite ornate, and the color is fantastic. I'm open to any helpful hints in determining this bottles origin, use, etc. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Sep 20, 2012)

appears to be a BIM (blown in mold) scent bottle of some sort. we can rule out liquor, beer, medicine, food, and wine for it does not have the attributes you would normally find in those bottles. its origin i cannot tell you with no embossing. around the turn of the century it is very hard to pinpoint a maker of a bottle because of the mass production of this style/ shape. 

 i would expect a bottle like that to bring 10-15 dollars on ebay because of its color and shape. if you post the rest of the bottles i can give you an idea on those as well. even though they may not be as appealing to you, their may be a gem that you are hiding and the best was to tell is if you would take a shot of the group of them. if we need additional pics we will let you know after we see the group


----------



## botlguy (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Jane. I'm assuming that is your name lacking any contrary evidence. 
 What you have there is a Perfume or cologne in probably Palmer green although that description is not in wide spread use. A perfume company by the name of Palmer in New York, used similar bottles in similar colors to market their products. I have a fairly large collection of these that my Wife uses as decoration in our guest bathroom. Actually, Palmer used various shades of green, some with a lot of blue in them, but the most prominent were Emerald green. That bottle dates to the last quarter of the 19th century, is fairly common but still desrireable and if it is in about perfect condition can fetch $25 or more from the right buyer at the right time. Typically they sell for $15 - $20. We find a number of those up in our old mining areas where bordellos were common, indicating it was a rather expensive product in it's day.

 Nice find, show us more, we like to see pictures and share what we know, or think we know.  []


----------



## jane6564 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Jim and "other member" that responded,
 I can do my best to get pics of the other bottles; they are so dirty, and a couple of them still have "liquid" in them with their corks in tact; mostly intact, a little weather beaten and very "crumbly". I love old bottles, but haven't ever collected them as I am more interested in the "find" than the "buy". My mother-in-law tried her best to convince me to part with a bottle or two, but, I just couldn't do it. Here is the pic of the rest. Starting from left to right in the back row: The Wacker & Birk Brewing Co Chicago (on the back" This Bottle Not To Be Sold"), maybe an old Whiskey bottle, not embossed but still has cork and liquid in it, Chas Dennehy & Co Chicago, Lamb Bottling Works Chicago, and another bottle without any embossing ( I think it looks like an old Jack Daniels bottle, but is definitely not a screw on cap. Now onto the front row, again, left to right: Omega Oil; aquamarine in color, The Economical Drug Company of Chicago; actually did a little research on this one. Very interesting stories regarding these bottles; illegal transportation of Morphine and Cocaine, a common Bromo Seltzer, but still in great shape with the cork, Tobasco bottle, again common. My husband is still looking for more, but unfortunately, the majority of what was there has now been destroyed by the other trucks...big dummies! lol


----------



## jane6564 (Sep 20, 2012)

Ooops, forgot to add the Phillips Milk of Magnesia bottle in the back row, again, another "common" bottle.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 20, 2012)

> My husband is still looking for more, but unfortunately, the majority of what was there has now been destroyed by the other trucks...big dummies! lol


 
 Hey Jane,

 I concur with Jim on the Solon Palmer Green urn shaped scent. It's either a Palmer or a pretender.




From.

 I'd like to see more of the amber flask in the back row, please.






 Arm your husband with one of these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and have him comb those dirt piles. [8D]


----------



## jane6564 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi,

 THe amber bottle is the Chas Dennehy & Co. I'm fairly certain it's an old Whiskey bottle, but what the heck do I know. LOL Here is a pic of the bottle. He said he was able to find a few more today; but as I said in my earlier post, the rest of the crew just drove over them...not too big in the brains department. I'm not looking to "cash" out on any of these, but I do love learning about his "finds" from knowledgable people. Thanks to all for your help so far.


----------



## jane6564 (Sep 20, 2012)

I just wanted everyone to know that I haven't attempted to really clean any of the bottles. I have no idea how to let alone am I brave enough to. The outsides are kind of a no brainer; but there's no way I would try to clean the insides.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 20, 2012)

If I was dumping from a construction site with bottle rolling out,I probably would not get much work done. Because I would be scratching the piles  that I dumped rather then driving   []


----------



## jane6564 (Sep 20, 2012)

I know. My husband collected as many as he could, but bottle collecting is shied upon at the workplace. Lol He said he cringed just watching the other trucks running them over.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 20, 2012)

The Wacker  & Birk Brewing co closed in 1918 so bottle dates before that.  LEON.


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  jane6564
> 
> I just wanted everyone to know that I haven't attempted to really clean any of the bottles. I have no idea how to let alone am I brave enough to. The outsides are kind of a no brainer; but there's no way I would try to clean the insides.


 Hello Jane, welcome to the blue pages. Aquarium sand and a little dish soap plug the end with your thumb and shaka shaka shaka will do wonders as to cleaning the insides. and as for sticky old medicine goop use rubbing alcohol shaka shaka and pour into kitty litter and let dry, then dispose of into the garbage........


----------



## jane6564 (Sep 21, 2012)

Thank you so much for that helpful hint. But...what do I do about the corks; how do I get them out without ruining them?


----------



## dw3000 (Sep 21, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about saving the corks.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  jane6564
> 
> Hi,
> 
> THe amber bottle is the Chas Dennehy & Co. I'm fairly certain it's an old Whiskey bottle, but what the heck do I know...


 
 Hey Jane,

 I like it, stout shouldered guy that he is. Here's one with partial label. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "CHAS.DENNEHY & CO. CHICAGO (on front panel) Partial original label on back...DENNEHY'S OLD UNDEROOF RYE with barrel....label is only about 70% with pieces missing. Bottle is HAND BLOWN..hand tooled double ring cork top collar....amber....fat rectangular...9"tall..." From. (I think this one may have been sold by one of our members.)

 Another faded, but fully labeled example of Old Underoof. There's a great discussion <<<there.

 "CHARLES DENNEHY & CO.
 Chicago, IL.
 1882-1918

 Dennehy & Co. were obtaining liquor from the Coon Hollow and Big Spring distilleries in Coon Hollow, Nelson Co., KY., and the J B Wathen & Bro. Co. and Pleasure Ridge Park distilleries of Kentucky's 5th district.

 The company used the brand names:
 "1901", "Cherry Lane", "Clear Spring", "Jefferson Club", "Old Carlton", "Old Potter", "Old Underroof", and "Pebble - Ford."

 Business name timeline:
 Charles Dennehy (1882-1892), Charles Dennehy & Co. (1893-1918)

 Address timeline:
 37-39 S Water (1882-1899), 216-218 Randolph (1901-1910), 229-231 W Randolph (1911-1918)

 Business category timeline (abbreviations decoded below):
 W 1888: D R


 Years that company appeared in directories
 Years directories were consulted
 Chicago directory notes

 Appearance in directories:
 1882, 1883, 1884, 1885, 1886, 1887, 1888, 1890, 1891, 1892, 1893, 1894, 1895, 1896, 1897, 1898, 1899, 1901, 1902, 1904, 1905, 1906, 1907, 1908, 1909, 1910, 1911, 1913, 1915, 1916, 1917, 1918

 Directories consulted:
 1860, 1870, 1871, 1872, 1873, 1874, 1875, 1876, 1877, 1878, 1879, 1880, 1881, 1882, 1883, 1884, 1885, 1886, 1887, 1888, 1889, 1890, 1891, 1892, 1893, 1894, 1895, 1896, 1897, 1898, 1899, 1901, 1902, 1903, 1904, 1905, 1906, 1907, 1908, 1909, 1910, 1911, 1913, 1914, 1915, 1916, 1917, 1918

 Chicago directory notes:
 V= Wine & Liquor (Wholesale), V-R = Wine & Liquor (Retail), W = Whiskey (Wholesale), L = Liquors (Wholesale) D = Distiller, DA = distillerâ€™s agent

 1860 - distillers page v difficult to read, 1872 unreadable, 1873 much missing, 1875 partial no DR, 1900 missing, 1903 no Wine & Liquor, 1904 J-S is unreadable, 1909: Major street renumbering with relocation of the E/W divide, 1911: minimal listing, another street renumbering, 1912 is missing, 1914: half distillers missing, 1915 no street addresses for distillers, 1917 no distillers in the business database, but includes the Telephone directory listings, 1918 no distillers and based on telephone directory only. There is some confusion on the dates of the directory - there were 4 sets variously labeled 1916-1919 but there were multiple xing out and inaccuracies. 1917 is a good bet, 1918 could be later. 1918: 5 th Ave becomes Wells" Thanks pre-pro.

 Our member Jim Has a Sample Size. So does Brandons Bottles.

 There's a few magic words in bottledom, I think it safe to say that "Mountain Dew" is among em.

 "Shepard CJ:
  This appeal is from the denial of registration to the words "Mountain Dew" as a trade mark for whisky. 

 The application of Charles Dennehy & Co a corporation filed June 15 1905 alleged the use of the words as a trade mark for whisky in commerce among the States continuously since the year 1882 July 27 1905 this application was denied by the Examiner on the ground that mountain dew is a term commonly applied to and descriptive of whisky December 21 1905 applicant filed a substitute for the original in which he alleged continuous and exclusive use of the words as a trade mark for ten years next preceding the passage of the Trade Mark Act of February 20 1905." From.




From.


----------

